

Show HN: Modern Python Development with PyCharm - kroger
http://pedrokroger.net/pycharm-book/

======
kroger
I finally finished my book about PyCharm!

I'd like to offer 20% off for the next 36 hours for Hacker News readers. Use
the discount code "HNEWS1" (without quotes).

I'll be around for the next few hours if you guys have questions.

